# How Do I change the System-wide Proxy Settings?



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

Some viruses set the internet to use a proxy that doesn't exist. To fix this in Firefox is simple: Options > Advanced > Settings > Check "No Proxy" box

However, this does not allow Windows Update to connect properly, and it also seems to prevent Avira AV from updating properly.

I know there is a system-wide registry setting that can be edited to fix this, but not sure exactly where it is. I found something with google pointing to a per-user fix, but I want the global proxy to be off completely.

Thanks!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The "fix" is to reset the proxy in IE (Windows Update appears to use IE settings in order to connect).

Go to Tools...Internet Options...Connections tab...LAN Settings button...and remove the check marks from the proxy settings area.

These settings are held in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings

I suppose you could do the same thing with HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, but haven't had the opportunity to experiment with it.


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

Thanks I thought I remembered WU still not working after that but ill give it a shot next time.

What about Avira AV not updating? Same IE settings trick?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Dunno, I only use Avira on my laptop - and I only turn it on once every 2-3 weeks.

We routinely have connectivity problems with virus' at work - and the resetting of IE usually fixes them (and allows Windows Updates).

Things we check at work for connectivity (after removing malware):
- proxy
- Firewall
- device/device drivers/configuration - may find additional stuff along with TCPIP settings (such as Norton firewall protocols)
- wireless/wired autoconfig service


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2009)

Had a case today with Vista Home Premium where I fixed the internet by changing the IE proxy settings, but then Windows Update still didn't work...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

At work we mostly uncheck the proxy in Safe Mode with Networking in order to update our antivirus scanners - then we boot to PE Mode to do the actual virus removals. Once that's done we can usually boot back into normal mode and Windows Updates will work.

Did you check the other stuff? 
- firewall properties
- device properties
- network properties
- Wired/Wireless autoconfig service started?

This is an older set of things to check Windows Update with: http://www.carrona.org/winupdat.html


----------

